# Looking for a cat to join our loving family



## Lisa1979 (Sep 24, 2013)

We are looking for a cat age 12 month up to 5 years old to join our family.

Must be used to children, very loving, loves cuddles and does not mind being picked up.

We live in Chester


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Have you seen Hazeleyedchic Thread. She is looking for a home for one year old Bruce. Sounds just what you are looking for.
I know he lives in London but I am sure transport can be sorted out.
Lovely picture of him on her thread. Go take a look:thumbup1:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Have you seen Hazeleyedchic Thread. Just further down from your thread. She is looking for a home for one year old Bruce. Sounds just what you are looking for.
I know he lives in London but I am sure transport can be sorted out.
Lovely picture of him on her thread. Go take a look:thumbup1:


----------



## Lisa1979 (Sep 24, 2013)

will take a look thanks


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

If you are looking for a particular breed then take a look at the breed clubs websites as they may have an "adult rehome" page. I recently "liked" a FB page Neutered Pedigree Rehome Group which could be very dangerous but there are some lovely BSH cats on there at the moment.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> If you are looking for a particular breed then take a look at the breed clubs websites as they may have an "adult rehome" page. I recently "liked" a FB page Neutered Pedigree Rehome Group which could be very dangerous but there are some lovely BSH cats on there at the moment.


Uh ohhh, I've just looked at that FB page...........:crazy::crazy: so many stunning cats needing a home!!


----------



## Brokenheartedbumpkin (Aug 2, 2013)

Lisa, are you still looking for a cat? I'm desperately trying to rehome my beloved girl, who is 5 but she is 6 next month. Also, I have to say she doesn't exactly love being picked up, but she does love cuddles (i.e. to be petted; to sit with, on and beside you). She loves people, loves to play and is very gentle and loving, but relations between her and my existing cats seem to have irreparably broken down and she's been very unhappy living here the past few months. If you're at all interested, please get in touch. I've been trying to organise a direct rehoming but am not having any joy, and things are so difficult here that I'm now in the crummy situation of having to rely on a rescue to intervene.


----------



## PetTeam (Oct 7, 2013)

Lisa1979 said:


> We are looking for a cat age 12 month up to 5 years old to join our family.
> 
> Must be used to children, very loving, loves cuddles and does not mind being picked up.
> 
> We live in Chester


Hi Lisa,

I'm currently working on a new Pet show for ITV. I'm looking to talk to people that want to offer a loving forever home to cats - would you be willing to have a chat to me please as I may be able to help? There is no obligation to take part. Our number is 0161 713 3799.

Thank you!

Rob


----------

